# Full Moon and Spawning Bass



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Many people tie bass spawning peaks to the moon cycles, most notably the Full Moon. What about the New Moon cycle? I've definately seen the bass head to beds on full moon cycles when weather patterns were stable and temps were right. 

I just wondered what everyone's thoughts were on tryin to plan a trip close to moon cycles and also keeping in mind water temps. I'm heading down South for a few days in March to Santee Cooper and want to pick a good time that should produce some decent fishing. I need to pick my dates now and will not be able to wait to see what the water temps are. Santee Cooper is so big that there probably will be bass in all spawning(pre,spawn and post) depending on where I'm fishing at on the lake.

I enjoy fishing for prespawn bass as much if not more than fishing for spawning bass.

New Moon is going to be around the 10th of March. Full moon is going to be on March 23rd. I'd rather go around the 10th because I want to be fishing around here by March 23rd...

Thoughts?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

The guide I used in TN last year (I ran into him 3 weeks ago when I was down there) told me that for the DH smallies, the new moon (as well as the full) kicks them into gear. 

I'll be in TN March 10-15th, testing that theory


----------



## riverrat66 (Jan 10, 2005)

About 5 years ago I hit Piedmont 2 days before the new moon in May
and got over 30 smallmouths in a morning {6 hours} all on tubes and
all near but not on nests. I went back the next day and saw over 75 
nests in a dozen different spots and not one bite. They went from 
swimming around their nests and running down anything that came 
near it to lockjawed in 24 hours.


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

A few of us from my club are headed to lake murray(NC) on the 26th of march we are hoping to hit the spawn as well. We schedule it in advance so we try to hit the full moon cycle. We have been their before and missed it by a week or two. I not fully conviened with the moon cycles and spawing. I think the weather is the biggest factor. I have heard the new moon is better as well but either way I think the weather is the key. Hope for good stable weather in march is all that i can say.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I FISH THE FIRST QUARTER IN MAY. BY THEN THE LAKES ARE UP AROUND HERE AND STARTING TO RESIDE. THESE PHASES IS THE BEST BECAUSE ITS THE BRIGHTEST.FROM EARLY MAY TO THE BIG MOON(HARVEST) THE EARTH IS CLOSEST TO THE MOON. ONLY WATER TEMPS DICTATE SHALLOW FEEDING.
IF FISH CAN STAY SHALLOW AND COOL,GREAT NIGHT BITE! AS THE YEAR LETS ON THE SUN AND MOON HANG TOGETHER. THATS MY DAY BITE!


----------

